# Annunciator lights



## peteb (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi. I'm a new member of this forum. My first Nissan was a 1975 280Z, and what a car it was. What a pleasure to drive. I wish I still owned it. I understand there are quit a few out there in good running condition for sale.
I now own a '01 Maxima and the Battery and Brake annunciator lights came on simultaneously about two months ago. It lasted a couple of days and seemed to be draining on the battery, shorting out somewhere.
Anyway, the lights extinguished and hasn't come back yet. Any ideas?
Also, my ABS annunciator light illuminated a couple of months ago and still is.
The car has 59,000 mi. I bought it two years ago. It's the basic model, not GXE or GLE.

PeteB :cheers:


----------

